# Restoring a New Braunfels offset.



## VoiceofTJ (Aug 21, 2019)

Picking up a New Braunfels offset this weekend for $20, looks like it needs a little restoration, but seems like I can't really go wrong at that price. What do you think?


----------



## checkdude (Aug 21, 2019)

Every one needs a project and that is a good one. Go for it!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 21, 2019)

Considering how little $20 buys these days, you got a good deal.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 21, 2019)

Welcome and with a little TLC you'll be producing some fantastic food in your new to you smoker.

Chris


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 21, 2019)

Welcome to  the board! I run a similar rig (see my sig).


----------



## VoiceofTJ (Aug 21, 2019)

Anyone have any idea what model it is? I'm pretty sure it's one of their entry models, but I'd love to put a name to it.


----------



## drdon (Aug 22, 2019)

I think you stole it at that price. Welcome to the place that will help you modify anything. By the time your done with it, you may 10 dollars more in it or 1000 dollars. Either way I'm in for ride to watch the renovation. 
Don


----------



## VoiceofTJ (Aug 24, 2019)

OK, I have it, here’s a couple more shots. It’s not a big one, and it’s not tremendously thick. But again, for $20, I feel like I couldn’t go wrong! Cleaning it up, changing out the wood, adding new wheels, some paint and a couple of new gauges and will be smoking in no time!


----------



## VoiceofTJ (Aug 25, 2019)

Well it looks like who ever assembled it originally put the fire box vent on backwards. The only way to adjust it in this configuration is to stick your hand in the fire. Call it a hunch, but I’m not convinced that’s correct.


----------



## drdon (Aug 25, 2019)

VoiceofTJ said:


> Call it a hunch, but I’m not convinced that’s correct.



Already on your first Mod! Good catch.
Don


----------



## VoiceofTJ (Aug 26, 2019)

Ok, got the fire box vent configuration done correctly. Based on the condition of the finish, it was assembled wrong from the start.  I can now adjust it while cooking without, you know, STICKING MY HAND IN A FIRE.


----------



## VoiceofTJ (Aug 26, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> Got any plans for other mods? If you're handy there's lots you can do to an offset to improve things.



Well, I don't know what I don't know, so initially I'm just going to restore it and get it cooking, then I'll think about custom touches.  I DO know I'm going to add temp gauges at both ends closer to the cooking surface.


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 26, 2019)

Sand blast, paint, new wood and a new grate and your good to go. Looks like you were in the right place at the right time. Send restoration finished pics.


----------



## VoiceofTJ (Aug 28, 2019)

The handles are a little rough, as is the shelf...


----------



## TomCrump (Aug 31, 2019)

A heavy application of linseed  oil may bring those handles back.

Nice project.


----------



## VoiceofTJ (Sep 1, 2019)

Got the new wood cut and routed. Went with red oak. Plugging along!


----------



## VoiceofTJ (Sep 1, 2019)

Ok, a great deal of sweat later...
Replaced all the wood and hardware, wire wheeled the firebox and cook chamber, gave it three coats of high heat semi-gloss, polished the logo, and hauled it up the stairs to the backyard. Next, seasoning and smoking!


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 1, 2019)

You did a fantastic job on that . Very nice work .


----------



## Steve H (Sep 2, 2019)

Nice job. Now get smoking!


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 2, 2019)

Looks as good as new, Nice work!!


----------



## TomCrump (Sep 2, 2019)

Nice work !

What's on the menu for today ?


----------



## drdon (Sep 2, 2019)

Great work! It's a brand NEW smoker. Can't wait to see how it does.
Don


----------



## VoiceofTJ (Sep 2, 2019)

Going to season it on Wednesday, I'll try a pork butt this Saturday. Never smoked anything before, so we'll see what happens!


----------

